

Show HN: Co+create makes becoming an entrepreneur more attainable to anyone - Dr_ewster
http://www.cocreatellc.com

======
drikerf
Interesting idea. One thing that you can think about is to describe your
product better in less writing. It shouldn't need more than a few sentences at
most.

Good luck!

~~~
Dr_ewster
Thanks! That's something we've actually been working on. I've been pushing for
less than a paragraph on the home screen so people can stop reading and go
explore the site. I definitely agree with you.

------
Dr_ewster
Our goal was to make a one stop shop where people could go from idea to launch
all on one platform. The co+create platform leverages crowd wisdom to create,
develop, and launch winning products. We plan to integrate all of the
resources necessary to go from idea to launch including, but not limited to,
LegalZoom, Kickstarter, Lending Club, Trust Leaf, Angel List, manufacturers,
developers, and consultants all in one environment.

~~~
Dr_ewster
Also, here's a google site we threw together that explains our product better.
[https://sites.google.com/site/cocreatepremortemtest/](https://sites.google.com/site/cocreatepremortemtest/)

------
rebekah-aimee
Grammatical error alert!

 _Creator’s_ can seek funding

^^ should not be a possessive, should be "Creators"

~~~
Dr_ewster
Thank you. I'll make sure we change this right away.

